# Mail: relever automatiquement le courrier



## Docfutur (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerai que lorsque mon mac est allumé et que l'appli mail est lancée, le programme relève mes messages régulièrement, de manière automatique. 


Cela m'est utile lorsque par exemple j'attends un mail important alors que je suis devant mon ordinateur, actuellement je dois aller cliquer sur "relever" toutes les 5 minutes... ce n'est pas pratique!

Sur iPhone on peut programmer la relève automatique du courrier, Y a t-il un moyen de faire cela sur l'ordi?

J'ai beau chercher dans tout le menu de Mail je ne trouve rien qui s'apparente.

Merci !


----------



## eleonooore (29 Janvier 2009)

Quelque chose comme ça ?
(dans les Préférences / Générales de Mail)







(attention, choisir "relever toutes les minutes" est tentant mais gêne certains serveurs de messagerie, d'où messages d'erreur divers. 5 ou 15 minutes sont des choix raisonnables)


----------



## Docfutur (29 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien cela que je cherchais... 
Mea culpa j'avais mal cherché!!!
Un an de switch et toujours pas l'habitude de cliquer sur le nom de l'appli pour accéder aux préférences...
Merci encore!

Et presque 1 an de MacGe, et toujours pas l'habitude de cliquer sur l'annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster" avant d'ouvrir un topic au mauvais endroit, hein ! 

On déménage.


----------

